# Would you consider a hybrid 320d?



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Toyota and BMW agreed to further technology sharing today. Back in March it was announced that BMW will be providing 1.6 & 2L diesels to Toyota europe for the 2014 MY. 

No word yet on if BMW will be expanding its hybrid offerings to other engines besides the 3L gasser, but I'm intrigured by the idea of a 320d hybrid touring. Anyone else?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have always said that the only hybrid I will consider would be a diesel one. So yes I'd consider one but I'd have to look really hard at the new 3 series to decide if it is a good fit for my daily needs. My current one has always been borderline not sufficient. A "wagon" version would probably be perfect for my size needs but of course that is not something(a wagon diesel from BMW) they have offered in the past here. Guess I should also say it would greatly depend on cost as well.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I would consider 30d or 35d hybrid but if I am forced to choose between diesel and gas hybrid then my choice will be diesel hybrid irrespective of engine capacity.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

The Mercedes display at last Jaunuary's Detroit Auto Show featured a diesel hybrid version of the E Class which,I was told,*was* to be sold in Europe (but not the US) starting some time this year.It was claimed to use 4.2 litres of diesel per 100km (highway) which figures out to about 55mpg.If a diesel hybrid 3 Series getting mileage like that were to hit these shores I'd be quite tempted...but I'd be more tempted by a 5 Series with similar stats.One thing's for sure,however,the only type of hybrid I'd ever consider driving is a *diesel* hybrid.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd be happy with just a 320d or 520d.
A Diesel/Hybrid (Diesel+DEF+Hybrid) is likely too costly to justify.
The added complexity and costs of the batteries is a concern.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was hoping with the smaller diesel engine combined with the use of the electric for slow speeds that even though a heavy vehicle that DEF just maybe would not be needed but perhaps I am dreaming on that one.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I was hoping with the smaller diesel engine combined with the use of the electric for slow speeds that even though a heavy vehicle that DEF just maybe would not be needed but perhaps I am dreaming on that one.


Not likely since the Passat tdi with the same 2.0L as the Golf/Jetta needs the DEF.
The performance of a Twin Turbo Diesel + the greater range is what attracts me to the D.
The Hybrid addition may just impede the performance unless BMW can tune the stop-start feature to allow instant power delivery without any lag.

By the time a hybrid-d is released my driving needs may have changed and I won't be driving as much as currently so a normal Diesel vehicle will more than meet my needs without the added costs and maintenance of a hybrid.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

DC-IT said:


> Not likely since the Passat tdi with the same 2.0L as the Golf/Jetta needs the DEF.
> The performance of a Twin Turbo Diesel + the greater range is what attracts me to the D.
> The Hybrid addition may just impede the performance unless BMW can tune the stop-start feature to allow instant power delivery without any lag.
> 
> By the time a hybrid-d is released my driving needs may have changed and I won't be driving as much as currently so a normal Diesel vehicle will more than meet my needs without the added costs and maintenance of a hybrid.


But the Passat does not have the benefit of the electric motor to kick in for off the line acceleration and I assume throttle tip in at most speeds. I was hopeful just that added change might make the DEF not needed since DEF is needed in the Passat because of increased load on the engine.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

DC-IT said:


> ...
> The Hybrid addition may just impede the performance unless BMW can tune the stop-start feature to allow instant power delivery without any lag...


But that's the beauty of the electric motor: instant max torque at 0 rpm! Lag won't be an issue. :thumbup:

But good point about the added costs of a hybrid. Right now the MSRP of the ActiveHybrid 3 is $6500 (15%) greater than a 335i. Toyota Camry hybrid is also a 15% markup to the similarly equipped non-hybrid Camry.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

To justify additional cost it should be an AWD hybrid where small electric motors drive the front wheels and the diesel drivetrain drives the rears.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

The fact that the 3AH bases at $49k concretes the fact that I will never buy a BMW hybrid. Bring me a diesel, that's it. There is no reason why a ****ing 3 series should base at $49k without any options. That is F10 money.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

AutoUnion said:


> The fact that the 3AH bases at $49k concretes the fact that I will never buy a BMW hybrid. Bring me a diesel, that's it. There is no reason why a ****ing 3 series should base at $49k without any options. That is F10 money.


I am with you and agree completely. BMW hybrids are not worth the cost and, for that reason, I will never own one. Also, I drive mostly highway so a hybrid has no advantage for me over a gas/diesel motor. BMW...I want my 535d already!!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

The more I look at the MB e300 Bluetec Hybrid, the more a 525d-hybrid makes sense. Maybe BMW will be using Toyota hybrid expertise to bring this to the market.

I agree that pricing will be a real challenge for any German hybrid to compete.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

dunderhi said:


> To justify additional cost it should be an AWD hybrid where small electric motors drive the front wheels and the diesel drivetrain drives the rears.


This is an interesting idea, but most of the hybrid vehicles seem to have a limit of 40-45mph on the electric motor. Mercedes hybrid unit is inline between the engine and auto tranny, as are the other BMW Hybrids. I'd expect them to stick with the same approach for a 'd Hybrid.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

d geek said:


> This is an interesting idea, but most of the hybrid vehicles seem to have a limit of 40-45mph on the electric motor. Mercedes hybrid unit is inline between the engine and auto tranny, as are the other BMW Hybrids. I'd expect them to stick with the same approach for a 'd Hybrid.


The Lexus RX350h and Highlander hybrid have the rear wheels driven by a motor. You're thinking of a different limitation.


----------

